# You are never too old?



## Michael. (Jul 23, 2014)

.

You are never too old




https://www.youtube.com/embed/nfyoDlqKqRg

.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, Michael. That was fun.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2014)

Never give it up if you've still got it.  Cool video!


----------



## oldman (Jul 24, 2014)

First, I hope to live as old as he is and second, I hope that I can move like him, if I make it to his age.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Didn't know that they were filming me...


----------



## Ina (Jul 28, 2014)

He could my partner anytime, he's got rhythm! :wiggle:


----------



## Harley (Jul 28, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

That was cool!  I can only imagine what this guy was like when he was young!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have some film of me doing the tango if you would like to see them...


----------

